# Eigenentwicklung einsetzen....



## blimaa (21 Juni 2018)

Hi

Wenn man für z.B. Messaufgaben etc. eine eigene kleine Elektronik/Platine entwickelt und diese nur in unsere eigenen Maschinen verbauen, wie muss man diese zertifizieren lassen?
- Hat kein Funk
- max. 24VDC
- max. 2A


Wer kennt sich da aus?


----------



## hapr (22 Juni 2018)

Hallo,
das wäre mein Ansatz:
Die anwendbare Richtlinie wäre die EMV Richtlinie (keine Maschine und kein Niederspannung, also nicht MRL und NRL).
Risikobeurteilung und Betriebsanleitung bereitstellen.
Interne technische Dokumentation erstellen (Schaltplan, Verdrahtungsplan, Berechnungsunterlagen, Funktionsbeschreibung).
Wenn EMV abgeschätzt werden kann, könnte auf eine EMV Prüfung verzichtet werden (Beurteilungsdokumentation).
Da es nur in Verbindung mit einer Maschine in Verkehr gebracht wird, wird keine eigene Konformitätserklärung erstellt.

Soweit aus der Hüfte geschossen.
Gruß, Harald.


----------



## weißnix_ (22 Juni 2018)

Nennt sich das was Du brauchst nicht Einbauerklärung?


----------



## Tommi (22 Juni 2018)

weißnix_ schrieb:


> Nennt sich das was Du brauchst nicht Einbauerklärung?



Nein, es ist keine unvollständige Maschine im Sinne der Maschinenrichtlinie.
Ich schließe mich HAPR an.


----------



## blimaa (22 Juni 2018)

@hapr: tönt schon mal sehr gut. Hast du Erfahrungen in solchen Dingen?

@weissnix_: Eine Einbauerklärung muss man doch machen, wenn es keine vollständige Maschine gemäss CE Dekleration ist...  meinte ich. Wäre ja dann ein Gerät und keine Maschine, oder sehe ich das Falsch?

Bin noch gespannt auf weitere Informationen


----------



## hapr (22 Juni 2018)

@blimaa: Ja, Elektronikentwicklung, auch etwas mit Konformitätsbewertungsverfahren.

Da es ausschließlich zusammen mit der eigenen Maschine vertrieben wird, wäre eine eigene Betriebsanleitung noch nicht einmal erforderlich. Für die interne technische Dokumentation reicht dann eine Funktionsbeschreibung (Aussage von einigen Kollegen in diversen Firmen: das geht aus dem Schaltplan hervor). In der Dokumentation zur Maschine dürfte dann auch der Anschlussplan für diese Zusatzelektronik vorhanden sein. Eine Risikobeurteilung für diese Elektronik muss auch nicht separat vorhanden sein, wenn die Beurteilung der gesamten Maschine auch diese zusätzliche Elektronik berücksichtigt.

Die Elektronik ist keine Maschine, also gilt nicht die MRL und damit ist auch keine Einbauerklärung für unvollständige Maschinen relevant.


----------

